# rich:panelMenuGroup --> expanded Parameter Problem



## paddy3k (30. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Richfaces panelMenu... hab mir schon einige Tutorials zum Thema "Status des Menüs merken" angeschaut und nachgebaut aber irgendwie funktioniert es trotzdem nicht.
Ich benutze Richfaces 4.0, die Tutorials beziehen sich glaub ich alle auf Version 3.3.

Beim Klick auf ein RichpanelMenuItem wird eine neue Seite geladen. Dabei klappen sich allerdings alle
Menü Einträge wieder zu. Das PanelMenuGroup Item hat ja einen Parameter "expanded". Setze dort den Eintrag bspw. auf:


```
<rich:panelMenuGroup expanded="#{menuBean.state['eintrag1']}">
```

bedient er sich zwar des Getters in der Bean beim Seitenaufbau, jedoch wird der Setter nie aufgerufen wenn eine Gruppe aufgeklappt wird. Ist das ein Bug oder Standardverhalten ?

Wenns gar nicht anders geht muss ich das wohl über einen actionListener implementieren.

Gruß,
paddy3k


----------



## nocturne (30. Mai 2011)

Du brauchst den expandMode AJAX, 
ist dem so?

Kann es sein dass das attribut nur getter annimmt?


----------



## paddy3k (30. Mai 2011)

bin mir grad nicht sicher ob ich den expandMode beim letzten Test auf "ajax" hatte ... werd ich morgen gleich auf arbeit schauen...

ob der Parameter nur getter nimmt kann ich leider nicht sagen, dachte die sind immer "bidirektional"
in der tag-lib doku steht mal wieder nichts davon, da steht ja bei 95% aller parameter "no description"... ziemlich ärgerlich


----------



## inder (20. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es für das Problem bereits eine Lösung? Ich benutze ebenfalls Richfaces 4 und dort geht das mit der "StatusBean"-Variante leider nicht mehr, so wie es z. B. in folgendem Blog beschrieben ist Ralph's Java Blog : RichFaces panelMenu - how to save the expand state
Die Mitglieder der JBoss-Community scheinen leider auch keine Antwort auf dieses Problem zu wissen.  Aber dazu noch das Beispiel von mir. Wenn ich bei dem Menü auf "Item 1.1" Klicke und die neue Seite "myTest.xhtml" aufgeht, dann klappt sich leider das Menü wieder zu und ich möchte gerne das es aufgeklappt bleibt.

[XML]
<richanelMenu style="width:200px" itemMode="ajax" groupMode="ajax"
    groupExpandedLeftIcon="triangleUp"
    groupCollapsedLeftIcon="triangleDown"
    topGroupExpandedRightIcon="chevronUp"
    topGroupCollapsedRightIcon="chevronDown" itemLeftIcon="disc">
    <richanelMenuGroup label="Group 1">
        <richanelMenuItem label="Item 1.1" name="Item_1_1" action="myTest.xhtml"/>
        <richanelMenuItem label="Item 1.2" name="Item_1_2" />
        <richanelMenuItem label="Item 1.3" name="Item_1_3" />
    </richanelMenuGroup>
</richanelMenu>
[/XML]

Auf RichFaces Showcase bleibt das Menü aufgeklappt wenn man auf die Links klickt. 




Vielleicht weiß hier noch jemand eine Lösung.

Vielen Dank.

Grüße Inder


----------

